# new/ anew



## ThomasK

Following up on the _again_-thread, I wondered about whether you can express repetition (_*again*_) using *an adverb based on the word new*.

Eng.: _new_ vs. _anew_ (it is used in English, but is not very common, I think) 
Dutch/ Nederlands: _nieuw_ vs. _opnieuw_


----------



## Maroseika

Russian: 
снова  - again (from новый - new)
вновь, сызнова - anew, once again (also from новый - new)

Ukrainain:
знов, знову - again (from новий - new)

Belorussian:
зноў, зноўку, ізноў - again (from новы - new)


Ossetian:
ногæй - again (from ног - new)

Tajik:
аз нав - again (from нав - new)


Mordovian:
odu- again (from od - new)


----------



## jazyk

We do in Portuguese:

new - novo
anew - de novo, novamente


----------



## ThomasK

Maroseika said:


> Russian:
> снова - again (from новый - new)
> вновь, сызнова - anew, once again (also from новый - new)
> 
> Ukrainain:
> знов, знову - again (from новий - new)
> 
> Belorussian:
> зноў, зноўку, ізноў - again (from новы - new)
> 
> 
> Ossetian:
> ногæй - again (from ног - new)


So mostly a prefix, except in Ossetian ? 

@Jazyk and Maroseika: is it *the most common translation of again* in your language?


----------



## Maroseika

ThomasK said:


> So mostly a prefix, except in Ossetian ?


Yes, in Eastern-Slavic - prefix.



> @Jazyk and Maroseika: is it *the most common translation of again* in your language?


No, I guess the most common in Russian is опять (literally "backwards").


----------



## ThomasK

Great. Thanks !


----------



## Selyd

In Ukrainain:
зн*о*в, зн*о*ву - again  (from Maroseika)
ізн*о*в, ізн*о*ву - again (from нов*и*й - new)
споч*а*тку - аt first 
н*а*ново - again


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: отново = again, нов = new.


----------



## Maroseika

Karachai:
жангы - new, жангыдан - again

Balkar:
джангы - new, джангыдан - again


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
_New_: «Νέος, νέα, νέο» (adj. 'neos _m._/'nea _f._/'neo _n._).
_Anew_: 
1/ Archaic set phrase «εκ νέου» (ek 'neu)-->_anew_.
2/ «Ξανά» (ksa'na, adv.); Medieval/Byzantine «ξανὰ» (ksa'na) compound formed by the joining together of the prefix and preposition «ἐk» (ĕk) which becomes «ἐξ» (ĕks) when the next word begins with a vowel-->_out of, from within, upwards_ + preposition «ἀνὰ» (ā'nă)-->_up to, toward, exceedingly, back_. In the Byzantine language, the untressed initial vowel was omitted. Translated into English as _again_.
3/ «Πάλι» ('pali, adv.); Classical adv. «πάλιν» ('pālīn)-->init. _back, backwards_ later, _again, once more_. PIE base *kʷel-, _to move; to turn (around)_. Translated into English as _again_.


----------



## jazyk

> @Jazyk and Maroseika: is it *the most common translation of again* in your language?


It is in Portuguese.


----------



## Sovi

In Italian: 
Nuovo (new)
Di nuovo (again)
Nuovamente (again but also in a renewed way)
Ciao
SV


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:

_uudestaan_ < from _uusi_ (vowel stem _uude-_) "new"


----------



## Maroseika

*Veps*: 
udes - again, uz’ - new


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish*

yeni - new
yeniden - again _(lit. from new, just like de nouveau, di nuovo, de nuevo...)_


----------



## DearPrudence

Sovi said:


> In Italian:
> Nuovo (new)
> Di nuovo (again)
> Nuovamente (again but also in a renewed way)
> Ciao
> SV


Same in French:
*new: nouveau / neuf
anew: de nouveau / à nouveau (/ encore (again))*


----------



## Orlin

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: _ponovo_ = again, _nov_ = new.


----------



## Favara

Catalan has the expression _de bell nou_ (literally, "of beautiful new"), meaning to start again from scratch.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, that is... beautiful !


----------



## DearPrudence

It makes me think that in French we havev the expression:
"*de plus belle*": *with renewed vigour, louder*


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

nuevo - new
de nuevo, nuevamente - anew (again)


----------



## bibax

Czech: *znovu/znova*, adj. nový = new;

Russian: *снова* (snova), *вновь* (vnov), adj. новый (novyy) = new;


----------



## itreius

BCS

*iznova* < iz + nov; iz = _from_, nov = _new_
*nanovo* < na + novo; na = _on_
*ponov(n)o* < po + nov; po = _~on_, often used as a prefix in verbs


----------



## 涼宮

In Spanish:

Nuevamente, de nuevo, otra vez.


----------



## bibax

Latin:

*denuo*, contracted from _*de novo*_;

Surprisingly the Romance languages restored the original Latin construction _de novo_ without any contraction.


----------



## ThomasK

Could it explain anything if maybe all those a_new_-words turned out to be fairly.. new? In Dutch we had _weer_, meaning both 'against', 'again' and 'back' (in German: _wieder/wider _meaning 'gegen', 'wieder' and 'zurück' [_ich komme wieder _?]), and opnieuw turned up in 1450 only, so I have just read... Strange that the need is felt to 'invent'/ add that new word - or isn't it?


----------



## darush

/az now/= from new


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, New= Bago/ renewal= pagbabago/ anew= they say it is newly.then it means "bagong bungad".  1.) The new language.(Ang bagong wika.)  2.) the renewal in spirit is another term for born again.(Ang pagbabagong diwa ay siyang isa ring katawagan sa bagong kapanganakan.) 3.) i am not sure how anew is use in grammar but it has the meaning "novice" or "bagong dating" in Tagalog.


----------

